# 921 looking better now HDTivo is late?



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

Remember when HD Tivo was coming in March. Now the date seems to be early May. Wonder why we don't see anybody blasting them for not being on time like with the 921 delays?

I wish it would have shipped by now like originally was planned. Could have helped on the 921 prices (if you could get one at all).

I'll be glad when the 921 has some competition. If the tivo ships in May, E* is supposed have name based recording shortly after that. Could be real interesting to compare features.

If the new Tivo is not user upgradable (haven't heard that it's not), things get more interesting. Then again D* has expressed a desire to kill the 30-second skip function on any unit for their systems. 

Anybody think they can predict the future??


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

Late? I don't need to "predict the future" for the DirecTV HR10-250 (a.k.a. HD DirecTiVo). 

At least for those 200 of us that pre-ordered with Value Electronics will have theirs shipped on March 31, 2004. DirecTV seems to have been quite adamant about keeping that March ship date.

Hong.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Orcatek said:


> Remember when HD Tivo was coming in March. Now the date seems to be early May. Wonder why we don't see anybody blasting them for not being on time like with the 921 delays?


Who cares? This is a section specifically for 921 bugs that the developers are following. There are those who want or use the 921. There are those who are waiting for the HD Tivo. What else matters?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving thread to Dish DVR forum.


----------



## Orcatek (May 1, 2003)

hongcho said:


> Late? I don't need to "predict the future" for the DirecTV HR10-250 (a.k.a. HD DirecTiVo).
> 
> At least for those 200 of us that pre-ordered with Value Electronics will have theirs shipped on March 31, 2004. DirecTV seems to have been quite adamant about keeping that March ship date.
> 
> Hong.


That would be great - just read on another site were the ship date had been changed from some vendors to May for pre-orders that were to have shipped this month.

Please post a review when you get yours next week.

Personally, if I could have gotten a 921 by now, I wouldn't even be considering the Tivo unit.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

Ah... It is hard to admit, but officially, HR10-250 is delayed for, at least, another week.  

They (DirecTV) claim some more stress testing (although no bugs to fix) and will ship "sometime" next week.

Hong.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

At least it's not 2 years like the 921 was. What would you guys rather have, a buggy box or a more stable working box? My bets are that the Tivo HD box will have much fewer problems than the 921 just because they have been at it much longer than Dish.


----------



## willy (Jan 7, 2004)

Darell,

How long has E* and D* been at thier respective products? Dont know how you get this or if its a guess on your part.

And, truth is, we dont know WHAT the hdtivo will be like (quality wise) until we get it. Period.

Folks are so bitter towards the 921 or E* in general, and are willing to bet the farm on D* being the holy grail. Dangerous assumptions IMO.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

No. People are simply using history as a guide. Based on history, the HD DirecTivo will be released with fewer bugs than the 921. Simple really.

Also, the fact that they're delaying the release tells a rational-thinking person that they would rather have their product released late than released before it is ready. (Something Dish needs to learn quite badly, BTW.)


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

The 921 was announce 2 years ago January at CES. This is not something I made up, ask anyone who's been waiting for one. 

Compare bugs in a D* Tivo vs an E* DVR: no contest. FWIW, I'm not bitter about the delay or the bugs in the 921. I could give a rat's behind about the D* or E* DVR because I will not buy or use either one even though all I watch is HD.


----------



## willy (Jan 7, 2004)

garypen said:


> the HD DirecTivo will be released with fewer bugs than the 921.


And, truth is, we dont know WHAT the hdtivo will be like (quality wise) until we get it. Period.

Unless you are the first and already have a unit, I dont think you can say this definitively. You can guess, but truth is you just dont know.


----------



## willy (Jan 7, 2004)

garypen said:


> Also, the fact that they're delaying the release tells a rational-thinking person that they would rather have their product released late than released before it is ready. (Something Dish needs to learn quite badly, BTW.)


I dont agree. I can name dozens of products with delayed release dates (not only by E*, but other technology areas), and the products were still sub par. So the rational person bases his data on results... the fact that shipment is delayed is hardly an indicator that quality will be good.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

There was a software program called Daikatana made by the guys who created Doom. Delay after Delay, everyone assumed it would be just as addictive as the original when it finally shipped. And it turned out to be buggy AND to suck when it DID ship.

Judge it when it is released, not before, either way.... Remember, the "old" D* is gone, who knows what changes Rupert and Co. have made (or will make in the future). Rumors of Commercial Skip and unlimited time for storage of recorded programs going away may make the product less desirable (This is based on Rupert's quotes.... I don't know if this is coming sooner or later to D* PVRs) Chances are that it will be more stable however, so do as you see fit........


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

New shipping date from VE. April 6, 2004.

Hong.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_At least it's not 2 years like the 921 was._

I'm sure Tivo has been working on theirs for just as long. They just didn't make the mistake of announcing it to the world like Dish did.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

willy said:


> You can guess, but truth is you just dont know.


That is correct. But, it is an _educated guess based on each company's track record_, not blind fanatacism to either company.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Why can't they get the 921 working right? Isn't it basically like the 721 but records HD channels? I can't see how it'd be much different software really.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Link said:


> Why can't they get the 921 working right? Isn't it basically like the 721 but records HD channels? I can't see how it'd be much different software really.


Apparently, the 721 has plenty of the 921's bugs as well! The 921 has plenty of problems, however, I still wouldn't trade it for anything! It is getting better too! The current release is much better than L142 when it first came out!


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I haven't had too many problems with my 721. I feel it is pretty stable. If I could have my 921 even half as stable as my 721, I'd be very happy!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

cclement said:


> I haven't had too many problems with my 721. I feel it is pretty stable. If I could have my 921 even half as stable as my 721, I'd be very happy!


I was told that setting manual timers on the 721 has the same bugs as the 921 does, in that if you want to remove the padding, it requires editing the timer twice, and it will reset the day on the second edit to be the current day.

Of course, if you use the online guide, you don't run into this problem.

I can't wait for online OTA guide info on the 921!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I can't see how it'd be much different software really._

The 921 has an over the air recorder. The 721 doesn't.

High definition recordings have multiple formats that the 721 doesn't have to deal with as well.

The 921 has more inputs and outputs than the 721.

While it might seem that the "only" thing different is that it records HD content, that single change actually is quite significant.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

jsanders said:


> I was told that setting manual timers on the 721 has the same bugs as the 921 does, in that if you want to remove the padding, it requires editing the timer twice, and it will reset the day on the second edit to be the current day.
> 
> Of course, if you use the online guide, you don't run into this problem.
> 
> I can't wait for online OTA guide info on the 921!


 I don't know it we are talking about the same thing but, I will edit timers and then hit create and this avoids the problems you are talking about. In other words I go through the entire process of recreating the timer from start to finish and I hit create at the end and I see no problems you are talking about. I just did this to test and I had no problem getting rid of the padding , as long as I blanked out the padding and as long as you hit create at the end it does not change the day and does eliminate the padding .

This I discovered a few software updates ago by mistake. I tried just to edit the timer and hit done instead of finishing the entire process and hit create at the end, and it did exactly what you describe. It changed the day of the timer to today instead of the day I wanted. What I did was trial and error till I discovered that the only way around it is to finish the create process.

Hope this helps.:grin:


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I don't know it we are talking about the same thing but, I will edit timers and then hit create and this avoids the problems you are talking about. In other words I go through the entire process of recreating the timer from start to finish and I hit create at the end and I see no problems you are talking about. I just did this to test and I had no problem getting rid of the padding , as long as I blanked out the padding and as long as you hit create at the end it does not change the day and does eliminate the padding .
> 
> This I discovered a few software updates ago by mistake. I tried just to edit the timer and hit done instead of finishing the entire process and hit create at the end, and it did exactly what you describe. It changed the day of the timer to today instead of the day I wanted. What I did was trial and error till I discovered that the only way around it is to finish the create process.
> 
> Hope this helps.:grin:


That is cool. I'm guessing your talking about the 721. Unfortunately, on the 921, there is no way to get around this that I know of.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes the 721 , I don't and won't own a 921 till they become more stable. Already did the beta testing for the 721 for 2 years and am not in the mood to start all over again with the 921.


----------

